# Πληροφορίες για το φόρουμ μας  - Information > Aνακοινώσεις του Φόρουμ μας >  Νέα επίσημη σελίδα του nautilia.gr στο Facebook

## Maroulis Nikos

Νέα επίσημη σελίδα στο Facebook.
Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε οτι στα πλαίσια της ανανέωσης του nautilia.gr, η σελίδα n@utilia.gr - you way to sea, θα σταματήσει σταδιακά τη λειτουργία της. Τη θέση της παίρνει η σελίδα Nautilia.gr, ένα νέο πιο δυναμικό page που είναι ήδη ενεργό και περιμένει να δεχθεί όλους εσάς, τους φίλους του nautilia.gr.
Για να μεταβείτε στη νέα σελίδα, πατήστε το link που ακολουθεί.
Διαβάστε πρώτοι ειδήσεις και σχόλια για ότι σημαντικό συμβαίνει στο ναυτιλιακό κόσμο, στην Ελλάδα και το εξωτερικό.
Stay online..
https://www.facebook.com/nautilia.gr1

----------

